# Help please?



## Audi_85 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm trying to decide if this package is the right deal for me . I believe it's a 2015 Burton feather snowboard with stiletto bindings for $200. Good deal/board?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome

It's not the best deal ever but not the worst either, maybe a little south of meh.

As for is it the best board for you? Safe to assume your a girl because that's a chick set up. The boards length and your weight are also needed before anyone can answer you proper. Your skill level and the type of riding you like to do will also help.


----------



## Audi_85 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm intermediate. 5'7" 185 pounds. Do a lot of back country and groomed trails. Board is 153 cm.. I might offer $150


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I suggest that deck at 153 is a little undersized for you. You can ride it, but you'll suffer with that length doing BC.


----------



## Audi_85 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with Oldman, something around 57 would suite you better in the deep. 
53 would be good if you only did freestyle. It could handle powder pretty good but not optimal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk your boot size, but if your feet are women's 9+, certainly men's boards or the top end/stiffest women's boards in at least a 155 or better a 158-160 range is going to be more optimal...recommend passing on the package you found.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

That's a really really soft board and a 153 seems too small, unless like freshy said a 153 would be ok for park.


----------

